# How much Seafoam to maintain & fix?



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

For years I've been adding a fuel cleaner to the gas used for small engines.

For maintenance I've used various carb cleaners generally leaning towards Gumout and Techtron.

Now I've been using Seafoam because of the positive feedback from this forum. Next year for maintenance I may use Lucas fuel cleaner. 

For repair problems, poorly running, I will still use Seafoam but may try Berryman's B-12 as I've used their carb dip with success.

Not knowing how much fuel cleaner I'm suppose to add to the gas for maintenance, I've been using 1 oz (3 Tb) per gallon in my gas can. Feedback?

If a carb is having major problems it gets removed and soaked in a dip. When I install the carburetor, and it's running good, I double that amount adding a little more to the tank when I install the car just to be sure. Feedback?

If the engine is rough running because of the carburetor but still usable, I add the equivalent of 3 oz per gallon to the fuel tank. Feedback?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I just pour a few glugs into a machine that is running rough and I want to avoid pulling the carb.....sometimes it works......


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

I use 1oz / gallon in all of my OPE fuel (E0).

For decarb the valves and combustion chamber, I'll run 10oz / gallon as well as hot soaks using the aerosol version (_on a warm engine, choke it out by spraying into the intake_).


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

It does not take much seafoam at all to obtain good protection and fuel treatment. I usually just pour in a quick tip out of the small can in the mules tank or the 2 cycle mix for my beautiful toros and I am all set.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I believe the mix ratio on the seafoam can is 1 oz to 1 gal fuel. I also use non-alcohol fuel in the mower and blowers.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Seafoam is made up of Naphtha, Isopropyl, and caster oil, IIRC. The thing that I don't like about Seafoam as a fuel additive is the caster oil. It is fine (and necessary) as a decarbonizing combustion chamber treatment, as it will need oil to offset the Naphtha.

I think as a general purpose, carb-cleaning additive, you might be better off with a carb or fuel injector cleaner, as they are more intended as a fuel additive.


----------

